# Smoothies/Milkshakes



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 20, 2013)

I saw one recipe for a milkshake so far but will be honest I have not made it very far through all the recipes and am dying to try out a lot of them!!! Anyways I was wondering if anyone had anymore recipes for smoothies or milkshakes. The smoothies I would like to stay somewhat diet focused but still would love to hear all LOL! I am trying to find some tastier forms of beverages/snacks that are still somewhat good for me and feel that Smoothies especially might work for me. I am a big pop/soda drinker and need to cut back on that, I figure just about anything is probably healthier LOL!!!! So anyways feel free to share the ones you have made and liked  Thanks!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 21, 2013)

ooohhhh I love smoothies/milkshakes too! here's a few I love. These are the one's I have tried but there are a lot of them on the 3 fat chicks on a diet site!

*Pumpkin Smoothie*

1 3/4 cups pumpkin, canned — chilled
12 ounces evaporated skim milk — chilled
1 1/2 cups orange juice
1/2 cup banana — sliced
1/3 cup brown sugar, packed

Place all ingredients in blender and blend well. If desired, serve over ice and sprinkle with cinnamon.

*Banana Strawberry Smoothie*

1 banana
1 cup of no-fat milk
200 grams of nonfat yoghurt
Handful of strawberries (usually 5)
Ice

To a large cup or blender, add the cut up banana and strawberries, milk
and yoghurt. Blend well for a few minutes and add ice when ready to
serve.

*Chocolate Banana Smoothie*

8 oz. lowfat milk
1 ripe banana, in chunks
2 packets sweetener
1 T. unsweetened cocoa powder (or to taste)
2-3 ice cubes (omit if banana is frozen)
1/8 tsp vanilla (optional)
1 T smooth lowfat peanut butter (optional)

Combine in blender; blend until smooth.

*Blueberry Pineapple Smoothie*

2 cups chilled fresh or frozen blueberies, slightly thawed
1 cup chilled pineapple-orange juice, or pineapple-orange-strawberry juice
1 8-ounce carton vanilla nonfat yogurt
1 tablespoon sugar 

In a blender container, combine all ingredients. Cover and blend for 1 to 2 minutes or until almost smooth.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2013)

I've made some smoothies with low fat vanilla yogurt and frozen fruit (your choice, I usually pick mixed berries). I didn't really measure, but about a cup or so of yogurt and probably similar of the fruit in the blender, blend until smooth enough (I left mine a litlte chunky). I need to get some more yogurt and fruit and this made pretty good breakfast.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 24, 2013)

I make a smoothie every morning






1 banana

Plain, unsweetened soy milk

Orange juice

Plain Greek yogurt

Honey

Tofu

Frozen fruit (I generally use strawberries and blueberries)

Blend it and enjoy. So yummy


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 3, 2013)

When making smoothies, try almond milk........I use orig, unsweetened. Lots of calcium, low cal, etc.....also great on cereal.

I like almond milk, frozen fruits, a little yogurt. Tastes great! Sometimes use bananas & ice, instead of mixed fruit. Almonds also help make you feel satisfied longer. On occassion I add some protein powder.

Sometimes we need something good for you that is also FAST and TASTY.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 16, 2013)

A friend of mine got me started on "Nutri-Blasts" made with a Nutri-bullet (like a small specialized blender). I was pretty sceptical at first, as it's a form of dieting and every drink (to start) is made with 1/2 baby spinach leaves. When you start out (if you follow the "program") - you stuff about a cup of baby spinach leaves into the bullet. The cup/holder is marked for max amount of everything you put in... To the spinach leaves - you add one bannana, other fruit as desired, some protein such as shelled sunflower seeds, pepitas, pumpkin seeds, almonds, walnuts, cashews or chocolate - either chips or powder. Or you can add a protein additive and water or soy milk or almond milk - varies - 1/2 cup or so...

Surprisingly - I like the drinks! So far, I've had very few turn out not green - so I call htem my "Popeye drinks" and usually have them for breakfast. Even took my bullet on the road with me last year - some folks were really grossed out by that! But it makes a fast and satisfying breakfast or even a snack when you need a pick me up instead of junk food. Instead of frozen fruit, I've used fresh fruit (recommended), and also the single serve container fruits. LOVE pineapple...

If you follow the whole program - w/i about 8 weeks you change out the spinach to spring greens or chard or some other greens. Most are pretty bitter and take a bit to get used to. You can add a natural sweetener. I'd gotten away from it earlier this year and now find that I'm missing it, so will be starting back up and doing this again. YUM... Even made one with carrots and tomato - then heated it up like soup for lunch... Since I'm so used to canned soups - I ended up adding lots of spices to get it to taste "right",





I think my favorite was simply the spinach, bannana, frozen mixed fruit which was pineapple, peaches, strawberries (about 1 cup). 2 TB of pumpkin seeds and water (about 1/2 cup - may be more - would have to check).

My daughter copied some of the recipes I have for the "drinks" and uses a regular blender. It takes longer to liquify the indgredients but does do the same thing.

For a smoothie - I freeze bannanas. I take one or two broken into a couple of chunks (I break them when I stick them into the zip lock bags to freeze - a large one will be three chunks), add about a cup of orange juice, a handful of stawberries. Blend and drink/eat. It's pretty thick - you can make it thinner by adding more juice. You can use other juices, but orange actually works best for me (and this is about the only way I can drink orange juice as the acid makes my stomach upset if I drink it plain).

I've never used yogurt or icecubes in my smoothies... If I use bannanas that are frozen. Thankfully, my grandchildren don't seem to have any food allergies and we keep bannanas, and frozen fruit on hand all the time.


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2013)

These ALL sound YUMMY!

I just started doing smoothies recently, but my sister has made them for herself and her kids for years... Right now, I am making it through the afternoon on this basic smoothy:


Fresh Banana
Greek Yogurt (packed w/ hunger satisfying protein!)
Artificial Sweetener (of this, I use way too much and like to blend the yellow and blue types)
Vanilla Extract (optional)
Milk
(and sometimes) Crystal Light "Orange" (really tastes like orange juice... I mix it with about 1/3 the water it calls for and reduce the milk a bit)
I cannot do peanuts, no matter how I crave peanut butter (urgh! ...), but I think that or Nutella could also go good! Strawberries, blueberries, so much ETC. My sister does put peanut butter in the ones that she has long made.

For me, I love that I can get up, do my nasty coffee routine (big scoop instant + maybe 2oz hot water) to wash down meds, and blend up a smoothie... stick that in the fridge and then pour it and drink it while I'm on my way to the office. If I can stay home, I have to say, it does go well with turkey bacon


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a smoothie I like; it's good for those with IBS or tummy troubles:

Almond milk

Almond Butter

Bit of almond extract

sliced ripe banana

frozen fruit of choice

whizz up in the blender on whichever speed is best for your blender.

sometimes I add Nestles Quik powder (for a chocolate fix) or some chocolate chips

The banana and frozen fruit thicken it good. Otherwise it's just liquid, but still yummy.

I experiment with the amounts of the ingrediants.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 12, 2014)

My husband got me the NutriBullet for my birthday. I am loving it. I am fixing up healthy smoothies and not letting anything go to waste that might normally. Avocados, kale, spinach, tomatoes, strawberries, kiwi, bananas, peaches, mangos, you name it. I jazz it up with ginger root powder, flax seed, cinnamon, yogurt, nuts. I threw away my Living Well with Montel. Most of it was leaking through and ending up all over the countertop. I posted bad reviews online for it and read lots of other bad reviews. I give the NutriBullet two thumbs up!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 22, 2014)

One I like that's light tasting that I just throw together. I don't really measure:

Light Chocolate-Peach Smoothie

IN the blender throw in 1/2 Banana, 1 Cup frozen sliced Peaches, 1/4-1/2 Cup low fat Plain, Vanilla or French Vanilla Yogurt, 1 heaping teaspoon (regular spoon) Nestles Quick chocolate drink powder, and about 1/2-3/4 Cup any milk or such (I use Almond or Rice milk). Whizz together in blender on Smoothie or crush ice speed for about 30 to 45 seconds until peaches are blended in. (the longer it's on the thinner it gets-but it is nice and foamy). Has a pleasant light chocolate-peachy flavor.


----------

